# Bleeding in week 5



## Follie (May 9, 2008)

Hi

I'm hoping you can offer me some help/advice/reassurance...I am currently 5wks and 2 days pregnant..

I started spotting brown blood yesterday morning(although there wasn't very much), my clinic told me to change my administration of Utrogesteron to take it all orally, which I have. The spotting reduced and stopped last night, however tonight I have just been to the loo and wiped myself and there is lots of pink/red blood......is this normal? Could this be the start of a miscarriage?

Any advice would be great as I am so worried...

Thank you


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

it is hard and I understand how worried you are but there are many ladies who experience bleeds in early pregnancy and then carry on to have healthy term deliveries.

You need to go to your GP and be asked to be reffered to your local early pregnancy assessment unit who will be able to scan you and see how things are. They can also do bloods too.

Let me know how you get on

Take care x


----------

